# P0171, P0106, and P1101 issues after straight piping my 2012 1.4 turbo



## cruze2012owner (Jan 21, 2013)

I have these same 3 codes today on my 2012 Cruze LTZ. Only symptom is my car idles rough when stopped like yours. Wondering how safe this is to drive 500 miles between now and the 2nd when mechanics in my town will be open.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Caleb said:


> So after reading a bunch of forums and watching a lot of videos, I decided that a straight pipe from the second cat back would be a good choice so that my car could breathe more and it hopefully wouldn’t cause back pressure problems, for about a day everything was fine and now at red lights my car has a really rough idle like it’s about to stall, and I’ve seen the other forums about these same codes and I’m wondering if it’s just a coincidence that these problems are coming up after I straight piped it


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

More than likely just a coincidence. If you kept both cats, the only change you are going to see is that your vehicle is a bit louder. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.



cruze2012owner said:


> I have these same 3 codes today on my 2012 Cruze LTZ. Only symptom is my car idles rough when stopped like yours. Wondering how safe this is to drive 500 miles between now and the 2nd when mechanics in my town will be open.



Both of you should look at these threads:

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]
[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained[/h]


----------



## cruze2012owner (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for the response and the links. I checked them out but I don't have any tools available to pull things apart and looking at the PCV parts. I assumed from past threads I'd need a new PCV valve cover. I haven't seen anyone mentioning driving with these issues on the Cruze though. I need to be 500 miles away from here on January 2nd and Monday is the only potential day I can take it to a mechanic assuming they have time to even look at it.


----------



## Caleb (Dec 29, 2018)

Yea I looked at my pcv and it’s messed up, it must just be a coincidence that it happened after I did my straight pipe


----------

